# A great find at a thrift shop



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A new church thrift shop has opened and I found this Delft tile for .05 cents, (it has the word Delf and country Holland in both English and Dutch).It goes good with my little single Dutch boy ( I made it in the 7th grade eons ago) never got to finish the little Dutch girl..he's been pining for her all these years..and of course the Dutch clog...


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

What a nice find and a great price! :lol:


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Lucky you!! Great find!!


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

That is just great!!!!!! Good for you. The tile is beautiful!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wht a lovely trio!


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Lucky, lucky you!


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

My Grandmother was born in Holland (Leeuwarden) so I love anything Dutch!! What a fabulous find!! :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great find. Looks good with the other 2 items.


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

I love your little Dutch boy! He's adorable.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Depending how the markings are, it could be worth just a Dollar , or it could be worth a lot more. Delft is a small town in Holland and quite a few companies make tiles there. But the real valueable ones are handpainted,at the Royal Delft Company,have the word Delft in the back with several numbers that identify the person that painted it and the year it was painted. Some of those tiles sell for several hundred dollars. Congrats on your finding , no matter on how valueable it is, cause those tilers are really pretty.


----------



## beexxjay (Apr 21, 2012)

looks as if it could be an antique tile


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

great find


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice. Just perfect to go with your little Dutch boy and clog.


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Beautiful--and a great price! I love blue and white together--hmm, my Mom's Dutch so maybe that has something to do with it!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very pretty !


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

great display. wouldn't mind having it on MY shelf!!!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Very nice find, I love delft items!


----------



## lynnie 1 (Mar 27, 2014)

OMG made the same little boy when i was in 3rd grade. he's so cute, and great tile


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Really pretty tile and such a price; great find! Your Dutch boy looks content now that some of the old country is close by him!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a great find.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I love the Delft but I do not have any. But I do have a small pair of children's wooden dutch clogs. They were in my husband's family for years and now we have them. His maternal & paternal grandparents were from Holland.
DotS


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good for you - the hunt is as much fun as the treasure for me - but you've found a great treasure.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

I knew a lady who was Dutch and she had stuff like this all over her condo.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Yup, that is a Delfts blauw tegeltje!! It sure is!
But trust me, we do not sail with vessels like that anymore...
Cute tile, keep it! Great find!


----------

